# 2012 Kona Unit Fans



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

After being a Nashbar 29er fan, I recently picked up a New (Old Stock) 2012 Kona Unit. I know the orange color seems to be a "love it" or "hate it" kind of color (I love the orange). Any other 2012 Unit fans here?


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

P.S.: For me, the jury is still out on the stock handlebars.


----------



## Hairnet (Jul 23, 2013)

I prefer my white 2011 Unit


----------



## GHamilton (Nov 2, 2012)

BeginnerCycling said:


> P.S.: For me, the jury is still out on the stock handlebars.


Changed my bars to Origin8 Protorq mountain bars. Works great. Color doesn't matter to me as much as getting a good deal does. It is after all a tool.

Gordon


----------



## texasnavy05 (Sep 9, 2010)

I like the '12 Unit. I like my 13 too. I also like the '11.


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

I like the 2012 orange but I love the orange accents on the 2013 better.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

GHamilton said:


> Changed my bars to Origin8 Protorq mountain bars. Works great.


So, compared to the stock bars, those are swept back also but have a bit of rise to them?


----------



## GHamilton (Nov 2, 2012)

BeginnerCycling said:


> So, compared to the stock bars, those are swept back also but have a bit of rise to them?


Yes. I have trouble with carpal tunnel and when I use straight bars for anything over a two hour ride, I'm in agony. These bars have helped greatly as they are more ergonomically designed for the natural bend of the wrist. The rise also helps with a more upright position for the times you're just pedaling on the flats. Ergo grips help a great deal also. Getting old is a battle to slow down the aches and pains and these bars and grips have helped me.

Gordon


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

GHamilton said:


> These bars have helped greatly as they are more ergonomically designed for the natural bend of the wrist. The rise also helps with a more upright position for the times you're just pedaling on the flats. Ergo grips help a great deal also. Getting old is a battle to slow down the aches and pains and these bars and grips have helped me.


I hear you about getting old! If you have a chance, it would be great if you could post a picture of your bike with those bars -- love to see how they actually look on the bike.


----------



## GHamilton (Nov 2, 2012)

BeginnerCycling said:


> I hear you about getting old! If you have a chance, it would be great if you could post a picture of your bike with those bars -- love to see how they actually look on the bike.


The bars aren't on the Kona right now. I went over to the darkside and got a Salsa Spearfish on clearance and put the Origin8 on it. Not to fear though, as I will be getting another set for Christmas. I'll try to put up a photo then. I have to add that full suspension is great for these old bones. I'll still be riding the Kona when I need a workout though.

Gordon


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

If you wouldn't mind posting a pic of the bars on the Spearfish that would be fine with me -- I'd like to better visualize how those look when actually on a bike. Thanks, Rob.


----------



## RPG (Sep 16, 2005)

I love my '12 unit. Just wish it had a tapered ht.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

Curious, have most of you stayed with the stock Kona bars, or if not what have you switched to?


----------



## texasnavy05 (Sep 9, 2010)

BeginnerCycling said:


> Curious, have most of you stayed with the stock Kona bars, or if not what have you switched to?


Swapped my bars out for Thomson carbon flat bars. Didn't hate the stock ones, but I shaved some weight and I like my cockpit to match.


----------



## Spillway (Oct 13, 2011)

Ditto. I like the stock bars - very stiff and reasonable weight. 

However, I went with the easton carbon bars (EC70s) for the shock absorption. and weight savings. Made a noticeable difference in comfort. Also moved to ESI Extra Chunky grips.


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

I went with Easton EC70 lo rise bars first. They were my first carbon bars. I liked them but just couldn't get the fit correct. I now have Thomson carbon flat bars and with a 70mm steen on a 19" Unit the fit for me is just about right.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

Swapped out the grips to more padded ODI Rogues, and need to ride more before I decide if I can live with the bars.

Was out recently messing around in the snow, and went to adjust my seatpost and stripped the seatpost clamp -- seemed like it stripped quite easily. Bought a Thompson Seatpost Clamp and the quality seems nice -- does the job.

I can wait for the trails to be dry here so I can get the Unit back on the trails!


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

Pro taper 20/20 carbon bars.










I also converted to 142x12 in the rear for better wheel options.

I really wish I had waited for a 2013 for the larger head tube though. But it is a great bike.

Sent from my hammock


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

Got a 2012 Unit, lovingly nicknamed the Kona Un(f)it due to my lack of saddle time during the winter..

I've replaced the stock handlebars with an Easton EA50 with roughly an inch of rise, I couldn't quite stretch out properly when standing and mashing with the straight bars, but that extra inch did the trick.


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

Paul.C said:


> Pro taper 20/20 carbon bars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do like those bars? I wish I could try them but I'm seriously considering just buying them to try.


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

I had hand pain with the stock bars and my hands only start hurting after about 30 miles now (depending on terrain). I feel no difference in technical riding like others have claimed. I can bomb downhills and climb anything.


Sent from my hammock


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

I picked up a 2010 Unit in sweet metallic dark green and have started using it for trails and commuting 10 miles to work on a mix of singletrack, gravel urban trails, and a little bit of road. A few quick and probably dumb questions...Is the rear cog a freewheel or just a shortened cassette body (stock alex wheels)? What tools do I need to change it if it's a freewheel (all I have ATM is a multi-tool and a chain breaker)? Thanks all, loving the unit.


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

I have enjoyed my Unit as a single speed. I just built a new SS so I converted the Unit to a 1X10 hardtail. Kinda porky at around 27 lbs but it should be fun. Now that I have some squish in the front I'll probably go with a little lighter rubber.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

Quick update: I am liking the stock handlebar a lot better with the ODI Rogues on there -- makes a big difference!


----------



## guitarhero (Dec 20, 2003)

I was getting wrist pain with aluminium flat bars on my 2013 Unit, and was considering switching to "alternative" bars. I tried an Easton EC70 carbon bar first, and wrist pain vanished.


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm loving mine! I started mt biking in 1990 about a year and a half after selling my last BMX bike. I borrowed a 2010 in Aug of 2012 and a week later bought my 2012. By May I'd sold my FS after 16 years of being a die hard FS rider. I'm now riding more miles than I have before in my life. I'm just addicted to this bike and SS in general.
I'm still using the stock bars. I have ergo grips and a tubeless 2.4 Ardent in the front. It's been working well for me in Northern CO.


----------



## Kanik (Sep 28, 2011)

Yeah, love the bike and have fun on it every time. 

I still have the stock bars, and seatpost, (and headset), and rear wheel. I've replaced everything else. 

I don't mind the bars, I like the way they look. I have ODI Rogues on them. 
I got hand pain when I started riding the bike. The pain was in my finger joints and it would be especially apparent on downhills with vibration. I thought that maybe the rigid fork was too much for my hands, so I bought a SID XX. It didn't really help the finger pain but it made me faster. I like the fork and the remote lockout.

I think the finger pain was actually from climbing slowly and pulling up on the bars when mashing. It would just hurt when descending because of the vibration even though descending wasn't the main thing causing the pain. Eventually I got stronger and I no longer get pain much at all. I reckon any slight discomfort is just because I'm riding a hardtail faster than 90% of my riding buddies ride on 120+ mm FS bikes. And getting more air than most of them too.

I really punch it on the downhills and love the dependability of SS on rough stuff. I'm just gonna keep riding like this while I'm young and in my glory days, haha.


----------



## Rigid Unit (Mar 6, 2013)

Love my 2012 Unit 22". The day I bought it, I installed Odi Rogues grips, a month later, put an Ardent 2.4 up front, Pure V saddle, and just recently swapped out the Kona pedals for black Xpedo Face-off's.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

Has anyone switched to tubeless using the stock rims -- is that possible?


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

I did mine and a friend's. I bought a Stan's kit with 12mm tape. The wheels are listed on the side of that kit. I believe it was the XC kit. Just look on their web site. The tires that came with it are great. Look for tubeless ready tires with reinforced sidewalls when you're ready to replace them. Maxis calls it EXO.


----------



## American Pharoah (Jun 11, 2018)

*Recent 2012 Unit Build*

I picked up this bike in 2012. Have modified the rigid single speed to have a SID fork and ride it with a 32 chainring and 22t in the back for ages. Had a theory to convert down to a 28 chainring and SRAM GX downhill 11-25t cassette. Finally can pull all the speed out of this iron horse!


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

Are you still liking the conversion? I'm happy with mine as a SS, but thinking about buying a 1x10 conversion listed on CL for my son.


----------



## American Pharoah (Jun 11, 2018)

*Kona Conversion*



BeginnerCycling said:


> Are you still liking the conversion? I'm happy with mine as a SS, but thinking about buying a 1x10 conversion listed on CL for my son.


Yes, with 28T up front and 7 gears from a robust DH rear drivetrain, it's exactly what i'm looking for from a hardtail. It's perfect for very steep climbs and flies on the flats and descents. The granny gear might be a little tough for your son to push if he doesn't ride often, but it will definitely make him strong. I ride hard regularly, so it works for me.

The fork is incredible too. Highly recommend the SID with remote lockout.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

Super, thanks for the reply!


----------

